
Steve Jobs didn't just stiff Apple devs, he stiffed Pixar VFXers too - CPAhem
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/02/02/disney_pixar_lucasfilm_wage_fixing/
======
testUser69
Out of Jobs, Gates, and Torvalds, Jobs and Gates are some of the worst people
to become part of the tech industry. Microsofts anti-consumer practices lead
to it's world dominance and now the world is ruled by closed standards. Here
is the Bill Gates copy pasta (and it's all true):

[https://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/3aicvf/what_vill...](https://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/3aicvf/what_villain_lived_long_enough_to_see_themselves/csd2rrl/)

The worst thing Torvalds did was say some mean things on a mailing list. It's
strange that so many people on HN seem to circle jerk around Bill Gates.

